# Guess the celebrity from a baby photo



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

Clues:
Gender: male
Field: entertainment
Some things known for: breakout role on TV sit-com and started a craze in the 1970s


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

I know who this is..I've seen this picture before, so I will sit on the sidelines and let someone else guess


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

John Travolta?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes, it's John Travolta.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

George Clooney


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Hints
Gender: male
Nationality: American
Field: sports legend
Status: deceased


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hints
> Gender: male
> Field: sports legend
> Status: deceased
> ...


Muhammed Ali?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

Not Ali


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackie Chan?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

Not Jackie


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

*Cassius Clay*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Sassycakes, wasn't he Mohammad Ali?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hints
> Gender: male
> Nationality: American
> Field: sports legend
> ...


Yep, has to be Ali the boxer?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)

Joe Frazier


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Babe Ruth ?*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

hollydolly is correct, Babe Ruth.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

Hints
Gender: male
Nationality: American
Field: politics
Status: deceased


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2020)

This one  was done some years back  ...  and I  still remember,  so  I'll let others figure it  out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hints
> Gender: male
> Nationality: American
> Field: politics
> ...


So this is not a girl we are looking at?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So this is not a girl we are looking at?



No ....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hints
> Gender: male
> Nationality: American
> Field: politics
> ...


*President J.W. Bush?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks like him, but I just looked him up, and he was born in 1924, so that would mean this photo was taken around 1930. Why would he be dressed like a girl as late as that?

I'll guess Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

Not Bush or Wilson.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

Yikes, I have no idea!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Looks like him, but I just looked him up, and he was born in 1924, so that would mean this photo was taken around 1930. Why would he be dressed like a girl as late as that?
> 
> I'll guess Woodrow Wilson.


It was just a guess, @Sunny


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Franklin Roosevelt ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Franklin Roosevelt ?*



*That's who I was thinking of. I hope you're right.*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

It was Franklin Roosevelt.


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

Hints:
gender - male
nationality - American
field - science
status - deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Issac Asimov?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

No idea.. although I feel I know that face.. 

just a complete random guess...

Carl Sagan ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Not Asimov (he was Russian) or Sagan.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

How about a hint?  What field of science?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

physicist, but a well-known one


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Richard Phillips Feynman?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Not Feynman.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

Alan Turing ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Not Turing - he was British.

Another clue:

He went to New Mexico and had a blast while he was there.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not Turing - he was British.
> 
> Another clue:
> 
> He went to New Mexico and had a blast there.


OH  forgot you said American...I'm stumped


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Oppenheimer?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

That right, Sunny, Robert Oppenheimer.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

This one is a little girl.


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Gender: male
Nationality: American
field: electronics
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Good guessing, Deb!  I didn't thank that looked like Katherine Hepburn at all, but that's who it was.  (Where are the chiseled cheekbones?)

Is your baby Steve Jobs?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Michael Dell?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2020)

is it Paul Allen who co created Microsoft with Bill Gates?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Sunny got this one - Steve Jobs


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Gender: female
Nationality: British
Field: entertainment
Status: deceased


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Elizabeth Taylor  ^^^^*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Judy Garland?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly got it - Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Clues -
Gender: male
Nationality: American
Field: entertainment
Status: deceased


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

No idea... think we need a little more of a clue..


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Let's see if anyone else wants to guess first before more clues.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Kobe Bryant?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Not Kobe - wouldn't he be considered more of sports figure than entertainment?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

additional clue: He invented a dance craze.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Not Michael Jackson?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Chubby Checker?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Marg got it - Michael Jackson. Isn't Chubby still alive?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Marg got it - Michael Jackson. Isn't Chubby still alive?


No idea.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Clues

Gender: male
Nationality: American
field: politics, business
status: deceased
other - had a son that followed in his footsteps


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

George H.W. Bush?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

You're on the ball today, Sunny. It is George H. W. Bush.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like him.  

Give me a minute to come up with the next one.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

I can't see that image.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*I can see the image, but there's no clue as to who it might be *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's another one, of the same child with his sister. Can you see this one? (The location might help to identify him.)


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

John F. Kennedy


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Clues -
Gender: female
nationality: American
field: entertainment - actress & dancer
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

You're right, Deb, it was John F. Kennedy.

Your actress and dancer - wild guess:  Ginger Rogers?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

It is Ginger Rogers. She drifted away from the musical comedy later in her career to pursue more dramatic roles.


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

Clues -
Gender: female
nationality: American
field: entertainment - actress
status: alive


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Halle Berry?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - legendary actor
status: deceased


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> Halle Berry?


Well, that didn’t take long ! Yes deb, it’s Halle Berry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

John Wayne?


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

Sunny got John Wayne


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow, amazing how recognizable his face was, even that early!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

Prince Harry


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
Nationality: American
field: Academy-award winning actress, comedienne
status: living


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

Any takers on this one?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Is that not Archie Harrison, ( son of Harry)  in Sunnys' picture?


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2020)

Is anyone playing this game?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Sorry, Deb, that baby is not Prince Harry.  

Any more guesses?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Oops, I just saw Holly's answer, which of course is correct.  It's Harry and Meghan's baby, Archie.  (I think he looks a little bit like the Queen!)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Deb, the baby with the ball has got me stumped.  Another hint?


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

She appeared regularly on a TV sketch show in the late 1960s.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Carol Burnett?


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

Not Carol.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Okay, I got it... Phyllis Diller?


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

Not Phyllis. Read the clues - Academy Award winning actress. Phyllis has passed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Goldie Hawn ?...you'll have to bear with me I'm not very clued up on American comedians*


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

Yep, Goldie Hawn.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*WoW... !! I wasn't expecting that to be correct*..

Easy one


American  film and TV actress... still living... still working


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Excellent...yes it is...*


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2020)

Clues

gender - male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - TV personality and host
status: living


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

Any guesses on this one?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

sorry, no idea


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

Known for hosting a popular game show.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2020)

Steve Harvey


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, Steve Harvey.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: British
field: entertainment - singer, songwriter, musician, and composer 
status: living


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

Any takers on this one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Jones?


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

Not Tom Jones.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

Elton John?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Keith Moon *?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Peter Gabriel?


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

Radish Rose is correct - Elton John.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

Actually you'v


debodun said:


> Radish Rose is correct - Elton John.


You've  made a mistake...that is in fact Keith Moon... try googling Keith Moon baby pics


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

Then where I saw it had it mis-identified.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

Please carry on..I don't want to post a picture at this moment..


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: Canadian
field: entertainment - had the lead in a few TV series and in movies based on one of those.
status: living


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You've  made a mistake...that is in fact Keith Moon... try googling Keith Moon baby pics



Funny,   if you google  Elton John baby pictures,  that picture is there too ....


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

I guess that was a bad choice.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe Keith Moon is really Elton John?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Is that picture of Richard Anderson of Bionic Man fame?


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

No, Anderson passed away a few years ago and he was American.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Any more guesses?

Clues

gender: male
nationality: Canadian
field: entertainment - had the lead in a few TV series and in movies based on one of those. Lately has turned to doing commercials.
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

William Shatner?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes. That's it, Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes. That's it, Marg.


I'm terrible at this, but when I see the little tots face I thought, that could be William Shatner. 

Of course your clues really helped a lot, too!


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: Canadian
field: entertainment, singer
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Justin Bieber?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)

Michael Buble?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Bryan Adams?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

RubyK is correct - Michael Buble.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: British
field: entertainment - classically trained actor, worked in TV and on the stage.
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

Tim Curry?


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Not Tim.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Additional clue: In the photo he had a lot more hair than he does now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

Patrick Stewart?

Your clue helped me recognize the eyes better, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes, it is Sir Patrick. Yesterday was his 80th birthday.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Clues:

gender: female
nationality: American
field: entertainment - TV personality, producer and philanthropist
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

Oprah Winfrey?

I recognize the eyes, still the same after all these years.

This is the first picture I can honestly say I instantly recognized.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

You got it, Marg!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

As I mentioned, Deb, this is the first one I felt confident in guessing on, all the others threw me.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - multi-award winning actor. Appeared in several movies and an eponymous TV show
status: living


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

No guesses yet?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm trying, Deb, and I just can't come up with anyone.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Extra clue - he had a brother who was also an actor and had a disastrous TV show in the 1960s.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Dick Van Dyke ?*


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, Dick Van Dyke.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Tiger Woods


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: British
field: entertainment - best known for his movie directing, also a TV series in the 1960s
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes it is Sir Alfred. He didn't change much.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 15, 2020)

He sure didn't!


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - award-winning actor, usually in tough guy roles, was married to another well-known actress
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 15, 2020)

John Wayne?


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

Not The Duke


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 16, 2020)

Charles Bronson?


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

negative on that


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

extra clue - he became an entrepreneur of food items


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

Paul Newman


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, Paul Newman.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
Nationality: British-Indian
field: literature
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

E.M. Forster?


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

Not Forster.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Any more guesses?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Just working on a reply, Deb.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Curzon?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Nup - not Curzon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Rudyard Kipling?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes - it's Kipling.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - actor, had successful TV shows in the 1980s and 90s.
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

You know, Deb, I wanted to say Rudyard Kipling from the start, but I thought, "no... Rudyard is too obvious". LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> Clues
> 
> gender: male
> nationality: American
> ...


Gosh, babies are so cute!

Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Not Jerry


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Any more guesses?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm coming! LOL!


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2020)

Woody Harrelson?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Not Woody, but you got the first letter of the last name right.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2020)

Tom Hanks ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Not Tom Hanks. Extra clue - In one of his successful TV shows, he drove a highly computerized vehicle.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Any more guesses?


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

David Hasselhoff!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not Woody, but you got the first letter of the last name right.



H...

William Hurt ?

Gene Hackman ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

chic got it - David Hasselhoff.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: aviation, business
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

Howard Hughes?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

I thought someone would guess that, but it's not.


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

Charles Lindbergh?


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, it's Lindbergh. Double kudos for spelling it correctly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 20, 2020)

I can see the resemblance now.


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: science, TV personality
status: living


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Neil De Grasse Tyson?


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sunny got it.


I would have never got it. Never heard of the man before.

So many of these stump me really bad.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: science - had a popular TV series in 1980, was revived with a different host in 2014
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

Richard Dawson?


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Not Dawson. He didn't have a science career to my knowledge.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not Dawson. He didn't have a science career to my knowledge.


Right. I get so excited over these types of threads I miss clues.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would have never got it. Never heard of the man before.
> 
> So many of these stump me really bad.



Neil DeGrasse Tyson is an astrophysicist who hosted several popular PBS science shows, including NOVANow and Cosmos. He's a nice, down-to-earth guy who makes a lot of this "astronomy stuff" understandable to us mere mortals.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Neil DeGrasse Tyson is an astrophysicist who hosted several popular PBS science shows, including NOVANow and Cosmos. He's a nice, down-to-earth guy who makes a lot of this "astronomy stuff" understandable to us mere mortals.


Thanks, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Deb, Carl Sagan?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks, Sunny!



You're welcome, Marg. (Didn't mean to make his picture so big. I don't know how to shrink or enlarge these pictures.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> You're welcome, Marg. (Didn't mean to make his picture so big. I don't know how to shrink or enlarge these pictures.)


LOL! Me neither! 

I recognized him right away as soon as I seen his picture!


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Sunny strikes again. It is Carl Sagan.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Take the photo into MS Paint if your computer has that program. You can change the size there and save it, like this:


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: military, politics
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Eisenhower?


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, it's Eisenhower.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - award-winning actor, activist
status: deceased


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2020)

Robin Williams?


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, it's Robin Williams.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - singer, musician, songwriter
status: living


----------



## chic (Jul 22, 2020)

Just a stab. Neil Diamond?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

chic said:


> Just a stab. Neil Diamond?


Gosh, how do you do it, Chic, I try and try, but just come up with one big blank.


----------



## chic (Jul 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, how do you do it, Chic, I try and try, but just come up with one big blank.



I don't know that I'm right, but there's something about his face and coloring that reminds me of Neil.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2020)

It's NOT Neil Diamond.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2020)

Extra clue - no matter what he does he wants to be the boss.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Bruce Springsteen?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Bruce Springsteen?


Yes, Bruce, the Boss.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

For Sunny's celeb- it's Bette Middler.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> For Sunny's celeb- it's Bette Middler.


I don't know how in the world you, Chic, and Sunny do it! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: American
field: entertainment - actress, comedienne, appeared in several highly popular TV shows over the years.
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

Julia Louis-Dreyfus?


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Not Julia.


----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)

Betty White?


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, Betty White.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - actor (appeared in a highly successful TV show in the 1970s-80s), activist
status: living


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

Alan Alda?


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Yay! You got it - Alan Alda.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yay! You got it - Alan Alda.


I can't believe it!

A total wild guess, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: entertainment - mainly known as a movie song & dance man, but did act in some dramatic roles 
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

Bing Crosby?


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

Not Der Bingle. Guess again.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

You're right, Deb, #226 is the divine Bette Midler.  Good guessing!

BTW, she is absolutely marvelous in the currently streaming series, The Politician.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Gene Kelly


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

There's something about that unflinching gaze...  she had it even then!


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx was correct about Gene Kelly.


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

Nancy Pelosi on Sunny's photo?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

Correct, Deb!  You are really good at this!


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: American
field: entertainment - singer, dancer, actress
status: living


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

Rita Moreno?


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Close, but this one is younger.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Stumped again.  I'm terrible at this game!


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Extra clue - You may want to walk around the block and think about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Stumped again.  I'm terrible at this game!


Not at all, Sunny!

Yourself, Deb, and Chic, you're all masters at it in my eyes!


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Any more guesses on this one?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks, Marg, but this one rings no bells at all.  

Deb, was your comment about walking around the block a clue?  If so, I still don't know it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Another clue - was once engaged to an actor whose initials are B A.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

Jennifer Lopez. Wouldn't have guessed without the clues.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Liza Minelli


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
Field: entertainment - started out as a stand-up comic, has had two very successful TV shows.
status: living


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

Tim Allen?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Liza Minelli



Correct!


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

chic got Tim Allen.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: Canadian
field: entertainment - model and actress
status: living


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess nobody guessed this - it's Pamela Anderson.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: American
field: socialite, former US First Lady
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

I try so hard and nothing comes. 

With some, there's a lot of resemblance between the baby/young child photos and adult years, so guessing is easier, but for the most part my mind just doesn't work when it comes to many of these.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

Jacqueline Lee Kennedy Onassis?


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, you got this one, Marg! That was quick.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

Indeed it was a quick guess, Deb.

Some photos hold an incredible amount of resemblance to the later years, making for easier guessing.

The Suzanne Somers photo was impossible for me.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Me too. But I realized after posting the one of Liza Minnelli that she was probably too easy.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2020)

I was going to guess Donald Trump, but it's really Brad Pitt.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: British but born in Belgium
field: award-winning actress, humanitarian
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

He's too cute to be Donald Trump, Deb!  

Of course, it is Brad Pitt.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Clues
> 
> gender: female
> nationality: British but born in Belgium
> ...


Audrey Hepburn


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, it's Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

Marylin Monroe


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
fields:  actor, director, songwriter among other things. Appeared in a successful 1960s TV show that had many reincarnations.
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

No idea. (So what else is new?)


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2020)

Leonard Nimoy?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2020)

chic got it: Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

Who's the baby?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2020)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

Deb, you are too good at this.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

And without clues!


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Clues

gender: female
nationality: British
field: author - best known for her series of fantasy novels
status: living


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2020)

J.K. Rowling? Wild guess.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, you're correct, chic.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

I couldn't find a baby or kid photo of this one, but just a younger self.

Clues

nationality: American
field - news journalism, broadcasting
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2020)

Walter Winchell?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, you're half right, Sunny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

Walter Cronkite?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey, you got it, Marg!


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Clues
nationality: Cuban/American
fields: singer, musician, actor, producer
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

Tito Puente?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Not Tito.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Desi Arnez?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Desi Arnez?


Yep, I'd say you got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

If so, it's a rare occurrence, Marg!


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

Sunny got it - Desi Arnaz.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field: singer, actress in movies and TV
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

No idea, but her Mommy must have loved puffy clothes!


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

Any more guesses?


----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

I was gonna say Ginger Rogers, but those cheeks look like Doris Day, so I'll guess Doris?


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, it's Doris Day.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: law, politics
status: living


----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

George W Bush?


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

Not Dubya


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Newton Leroy "Newt" Gingrich?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2020)

Not Gingrich.

Extra clue - he was not born in the continental U.S.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm stumped.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I'm stumped.


LOL! Me, too, Chic!


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Extra clue - he has two daughters.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

Richard Bruce Cheney?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Try again.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Richard Bruce Cheney?



I thought you were right.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Wrong party. Also, Cheney was born in Nebraska.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I thought you were right.


Me, too, Chic. 

In fact when I looked at the adult version of Cheney, I thought, okay, I've got this one.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2020)

Mike Dunleavy?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Dunleavy was born in Scranton, Pa. This chap was not born in the continental US, as I mentioned.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Dunleavy was born in Scranton, Pa. This chap was not born in the continental US, as I mentioned.



I had Alaska as his place of birth. I must be mistaken. I give up.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2020)

George W. Bush


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Someone guess Dubya already. It's not him. Wrong party, too.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

No idea, as usual.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

Canadian born - Ted Cruz?


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> George W. Bush



That was my first guess also but Deb said it wasn't.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks a little like his father, George H.W. Bush.  Where was he born?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey, wait a minute... Barack Obama???


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Sunny got it - Barack Obama, believe it or not.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Sunny's photo is of Robert Redford.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field: actress, comedienne
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

Phyllis Diller?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Not Phyllis.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

Joan Alexandra Molinsky (Joan Rivers)?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Not Joan Rivers


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Extra clue  - had a very popular and long-running TV series in the 1950s.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucille Ball?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes, it's Lucy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

I feel so silly, because it seems yourself, Sunny, and Chic, are forever guessing right on your first guess, however, it takes me multiple guesses.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

You get some.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> You get some.....


Keep 'em coming, Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for including me, Marg, but I almost never guess them!


----------



## chic (Aug 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Keep 'em coming, Deb!



That's the spirit.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

Marge beat me to it. She's correct.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

Not a baby photo, looks like a high-school pic

Clues

nationality: American
field: actor, director, producer, best known for his action / adventure roles
status: deceased


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Right, Marg. It's Putin. (Looks like the same happy-go-lucky character even in his teens.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Right, Marg. It's Putin. (Looks like the same happy-go-lucky character even in his teens.)


You said it, Sunny! ROFLMAO!


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Not Clint Eastwood. He's still alive.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

From the  eyebrows,  I'll guess  Karl Malden


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Not Malden.


----------



## chic (Aug 9, 2020)

Robert Urich?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Not Robert Urich.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

any more guesses?


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm stumped again Deb. Sorry.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess everyone gave up or is stumped. It's Burt Reynolds.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field: actress, comedienne, talk show host, activist, producer
status: living


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> I guess everyone gave up or is stumped. It's Burt Reynolds.


He's dead??


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> He's dead??


Burt passed on September 6, 2018. And you are correct about Ellen Degeneres.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Burt passed on September 6, 2018. And you are correct about Ellen Degeneres.


Yay! I got one! 

Can you tell I don't watch TV? LOL


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
fields: diplomat, politician, and professor 
status: living


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey, no fair!  I actually recognized Ellen, and Marci beat me to it!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

That isn't Michelle Obama, is it?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Condoleezza Rice?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

MariciKS got it - Condi Rice.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field: law, TV personality
status: living


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2020)

Judge Judy?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, it's Judge Judith Sheindlin.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

Clues

nationality: Canadian
field: vocalist
status: living


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Celine  Dion ^^


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

You are all so good at this! They mostly just look like miscellaneous babies to me!


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

Bonnie got it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

Liberace - the toy instrument gives it away.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

I wish the picture had a tiny candleabra on top of the toy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> You are all so good at this! They mostly just look like miscellaneous babies to me!


Me, too, Sunny! LOL!

Never was good at facial recognition. My mom was a master when it came to looking at someone's baby and saying, oh the baby has so and so's looks.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field: actor, TV producer
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 12, 2020)

Howard Morris?


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2020)

Jack Klugman?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Lee Marvin?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

Keep trying.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

No other guesses?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> No other guesses?


I'm trying, Deb, but drawing a serious blank.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

chic was half right.

Extra clue: don't get caught in his trap.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

John Randolph Webb (Jack Webb)?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes...it's Jack Webb.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes...it's Jack Webb.


Would have never guessed it without your clue, Deb, and Chic's, original guess.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Me either.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Clues

nationality: American
field:  actor, comedian, author, and musician 
status: living


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)

Kris Kristofferson?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Guess again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

David Letterman?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Keep trying.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Steve Martin?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

You may be right, Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> You may be right, Marg.


As always, Sunny, it's only a guess, but I, too, feel good about it. LOL!


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep, it's Steve. Happy birthday to him, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Clues:

American
Actor, comedian, screenwriter, film producer, and singer
Alive


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Adam Sandler?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Adam Sandler?


Yes, it's Sandler.

How in the world did you get it so fast?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

A magician never reveals the secrets.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

British
Award-winning actor
Alive


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Try again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Clues:

English
Musician, singer, songwriter and actor
Alive


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Try again.


ROFLMAO!

Here I posted another picture, because I thought I had the last photo in the bag!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Try again.


Sir Michael Caine?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Not Michael. 

Your pic is of Richard Starkey (a.k.a. Ringo Starr).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not Michael.
> 
> Your pic is of Richard Starkey (a.k.a. Ringo Starr).


The one and only Ringo it is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Gordon Matthew Thomas Sumner (Sting)?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Nope, this guy is a lot older.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Donald McNichol Sutherland?


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)

Sean Connery?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

All right, Deb, time to fess up.  Are you using some never-fail software that identifies all these baby pictures?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Ian McKellan?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Clues: American, living, in politics


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2020)

chic got my post - Sean Connery


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Sunny. I think it's time you and I teamed-up together so we can start keeping a more closer watchful eye on both Deb and Chic! LOL!


----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2020)

Based on the clothes alone I'm going to guess Alexandra Ocasio - Cortez??


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorry, Chic, no.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Kamala Harris?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

That's it, Marg!


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

I never heard of her.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> I never heard of her.


I never did either, Deb! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

I think the photo is self-explanatory without clues. I will add, though, he is still living.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think the photo is self-explanatory without clues. I will add, though, he is still living.
> 
> View attachment 118247


Considering that I know zero about baseball, I'm really at a loss on this one. ROFLMAO!


----------



## chic (Aug 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Considering that I know zero about baseball, I'm really at a loss on this one. ROFLMAO!



Ditto!


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

Hint: played outfield for the SF Giants and Pittsburgh Pirates. Retired now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Barry Bonds?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Clues: American, living, in politics


This is Kamala Harris??


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

...nevermind


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Clues:

American, actor, pilot, living...


----------



## chic (Aug 16, 2020)

Living or dead Marg?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

chic said:


> Living or dead Marg?


Whoops, sorry, Chic, living.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

John Travolta?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Not, JT, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks a little like Matt Damon, but probably not him.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2020)

Harrison Ford.

BTW - Marg got Barry Bonds


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2020)

Clues

gender: male
nationality: American
field: actor - best remembered as a 1920s & 30s child star and for a supporting role in a 1960s TV sit-com
status: deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

Sunny. Deb, got it (again), it was Harrison Ford.

We... as in yourself, Chic, and I, best start keeping a more watchful on that Deb! LOL!


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2020)

For Deb's Jackie Coogan ie Uncle Fester, the Kid etc.?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Famous musician, deceased


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

Sergei Vasilyevich Rachmaninoff?


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2020)

chic got Jackie Coogan

I say Sunny's photo is of Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry, not Sergei Rachmaninoff or Claudio Arrau.

Jazzier music.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

It is Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

How do you know, Deb?

If it is Claudio Arrau, about whom I know next to nothing, somehow his baby picture showed up under someone else's name.  Here's the 
"someone else," much more recognizable.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

Google Images says its Claudio, LOL.
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...CNEs75g5JqaAP2jPuQ&btnG=Search by image&hl=en


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Glenn Miller?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

George Gershwin


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

clues

nationality: American
field: actor, director and activist
status: living


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Radish, that's it. The baby picture appeared under Gershwin's name, but maybe it was Claudio Arrau. 

Deb, is that Robert Redford?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Google Images says its Claudio, LOL.
> https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZitA8S18HZ90_1sAHhLC2MYTZKPESM7W96s34mIPUse8lN9oE2lFXSwAw-ZiKiZyY4L8WYxbT8hTpyDQ6Y5x41-UkcsQrLTcZKMRzGKVkyHaVo3vpneI0vavmYyhTXGa5StxdjiCMcBzLq3TI5QjYtb50pxk479PfuhrGsg9tIKWIurY-XTBD-HQC29iVRcdDs1qMjAe1RcrJtMMT56Nbfe6FyvR4U32-hlbBG3YfmUg3dziSwN9sxAcWSlA5xA1fob0CfllBN7t6HNdLm-O9ZbKehmFmzqZOJfxrQRJILnVo2wCYx27ekgX2hTrTsqbn3Wjl5ONZulcfCNEs75g5JqaAP2jPuQ&btnG=Search by image&hl=en



Radish, thanks for that info. I never heard of Google Images, and didn't know there was such an app.  If I may make a friendly suggestion to everyone, could we please forego using these identification apps in this game?  It's really supposed to be a game where we try our skill at identifying faces that look familiar, not our skill at using Google to do the searching for us.  That makes the whole "game" pretty much meaningless.

It would be like a game where we post an obscure word and ask people to guess what it probably means, and then somebody goes and looks it up in the dictionary. 

Could we agree to just have an honor system where nobody looks up anything?  Please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

It is Robert Redford, Sunny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Radish, thanks for that info. I never heard of Google Images, and didn't know there was such an app.  If I may make a friendly suggestion to everyone, could we please forego using these identification apps in this game?  It's really supposed to be a game where we try our skill at identifying faces that look familiar, not our skill at using Google to do the searching for us.  That makes the whole "game" pretty much meaningless.
> 
> It would be like a game where we post an obscure word and ask people to guess what it probably means, and then somebody goes and looks it up in the dictionary.
> 
> Could we agree to just have an honor system where nobody looks up anything?  Please?


No apps or help on this end, Sunny, I've been picking and struggling my way through all of these. With me it's pure guess-work, and of course a good measure of being clueless, hence very seldom getting any right. LOL!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Same here, obviously, Marg.  When you're as bad as I am at guessing these, it really feels good when you occasionally get one right!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Same here, obviously, Marg.  When you're as bad as I am at guessing these, *it really feels good when you occasionally get one right*!


ROFLMAO!

That's my philosophy, too!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Entertainer, deceased.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Reminds me of the Little Rascals.

I best put my thinking cap on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 21, 2020)

Gene Kelly?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

No, Marg, but you're incredibly close!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 21, 2020)

Got to be Bing Crosby, then?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry, no. But who is the performer that you probably saw most often in that kind of outfit?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Sorry, no. But who is the performer that you probably saw most often in that kind of outfit?


ROFLMAO, Sunny!

I can't remember for the life of me who it might be, and reflecting upon my childhood years, no dancer rings a bell, but I'm going to keep working on this!

Thanks for the additional hint!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2020)

Fred Astaire?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

That's it, Radish!  (Or, at least that picture appeared under Fred Astaire's name.)

I can imagine him in that outfit at that early age.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That's it, Radish!  (Or, at least that picture appeared under Fred Astaire's name.)
> 
> I can imagine him in that outfit at that early age.


Yes, the top hat and clothing gave him away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, the top hat and clothing gave him away.


I didn't see Fred, in the picture at all.

I don't know how in the heck you guys do it!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

That one was hard, Marg, I don't think the kid looked too much like Fred, and am not absolutely positive that it was him, although the picture did appear under his name. But the outfit probably gave him away. 

Don't get discouraged, I'm terrible at this also, but it's fun anyway.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, Sunny!

I'm feeling on top of the world now, knowing you didn't see any Fred resemblance in the photo either. 

I'm sticking it out with you guys! 

My morning is pressed today, but once I'm back on later, if no one has posted a new baby picture, I'll put one up!


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Award-winning American stand-up comedian, actor, writer, and producer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Eddie Murphy?


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

No, not Eddie


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Damon  Wayans?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

Richard Pryor?


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Not Damon or Richard, either.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

Tyler Perry?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

The kids teeth sort of look like Chris Rock, could it be Chris Rock?


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

No correct answers yet - keep trying. Extra clue - Born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Keep trying.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2020)

Dave  Chappelle?


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Bonnie got it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay, this one is for fun!

American, alive, singer, songwriter, actor


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

Gene Simmons?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Gene Simmons?


Nope, not Gene, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Alice Cooper it is!


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

Celebrity chef and author.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

I recognize his eyes, Emeril Lagasse?


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

That was quick! You're correct, Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

English, singer, songwriter, actor, and film producer, alive


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> That was quick! You're correct, Marg.


That was an easy one, Deb! 

You were being nice to us. LOL!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Hugh Grant?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Not Hugh Grant, good guess though, Sunny.


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2020)

Mick Jagger??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

You guessed it, Chic, Mick it is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

German, physicist, deceased


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Einstein?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Indeed it is, Sunny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

American, actor, musician, deceased


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Famous baseball player


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

Marg's is Jack Lemmon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 27, 2020)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

Any guesses for my baseball player?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Any guesses for my baseball player?


I've been scrutinizing it ever since you posted it, Sunny. 

I'm still working on it. LOL!


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

George Herman "Babe" Ruth ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

Award-winning American actress. Was in movies and two very successful TV series.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Award-winning American actress. Was in movies and two very successful TV series.
> 
> View attachment 120098




Goldie Hawn?


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2020)

Not Goldie.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Right Deb. The baseball player is Babe Ruth.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

No idea, Deb. More hints?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

She has a three word name.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Julia Scarlett Elizabeth Louis-Dreyfus Hall?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

Keep trying


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Mary Tyler Moore?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

That's right, Marge. MTM


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2020)

American actor and author who is best known for his roles in a TV sit-com and its drama spin-off. Also many movies.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

That isn't Ed Asner, is it?


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, it's Ed Asner.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

OMG, I guessed one!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That isn't Ed Asner, is it?


How in the world you pulled that rabbit from the hat I'll never know! 

Have to say the baby's face is wide and does resemble Ed Asner, now that I look at it, but I would have never been able to pluck Ed's name for a guess.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How in the world you pulled that rabbit from the hat I'll never know!
> 
> Have to say the baby's face is wide and does resemble Ed Asner, now that I look at it, but I would have never been able to pluck Ed's name for a guess.



Ed Asner was pretty fresh in my mind, as I recently used his "Lou Grant" role in Guess the Character. But it was kind of a wild guess anyway.

The one I just posted should be easier to recognize.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Ed Asner was pretty fresh in my mind, as I recently used his "Lou Grant" role in Guess the Character. But it was kind of a wild guess anyway.
> 
> The one I just posted should be easier to recognize.


One thing you have to remember about me, Sunny... none are easy. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

I can sympathize, Marg. I am terrible at this.

But I really do think that last one is pretty obvious.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I can sympathize, Marg. I am terrible at this.
> 
> But I really do think that last one is pretty obvious.


ROFLMAO!

I have come and gone (back and forth and forth and back) I don't know how many times since you posted that picture, and even if you were to smack me in the head with a purse filled with $400 of loose change, I'm certain it wouldn't be enough to help jog my mind as to whom the picture might be of, but do take comfort in knowing, Sunny, I haven't given up on who it is yet, just that it's taking me longer than usual to come up with somebody... anybody. LOL!


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny could you give us some clues please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

OK, if this was a color picture, the color of his eyes would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OK, if this was a color picture, the color of his eyes would be a dead giveaway.


ROFLMAO!

Sunny, with the helpful clue, do you have that purse handy full of loose change? Wind it up and club me with it!


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

Ol' Blue Eyes - Frank Sinatra


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

Award-winning American/Israeli actress


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Award-winning American/Israeli actress
> 
> View attachment 120996


Gosh, Deb, I don't how you manage to post a new picture so fast. I've tried slipping in a few pictures now, but as soon as I can round-up what I think will be a promising one, I drop-back in on the forum only to find that someone has beat me to it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

I'll wait after this one.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

Natalie Portman?

(Of course that last picture was Ol' Blue Eyes!  I was surprised nobody guessed that one right away.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Natalie Portman?
> 
> (Of course that last picture was Ol' Blue Eyes!  I was surprised nobody guessed that one right away.)


ROFLMAO!

Your eye clue went RIGHT over me head, Sunny! 

I'm not too bright when it comes to this game!


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

Yep, Natalie Portman


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2020)

Dolly Parton when she was a lot more flat-chested.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2020)

LOL!  Right, of course, Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

skip


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2020)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Brooke Shields?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

Correct, Deb. Once you know it's Reese, you can see her Reese-ness in her face, even at that early age. (I loved her in Little Big Lies!)


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2020)

Ha ha - her Reeseness.

Actor, producer and pop vocalist.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

Any guesses?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

Guess again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Rings no bells. Cute baby, though.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

extra clue - he felt very independent in 1996


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2020)

Everyone give up?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes, afraid I do.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Will Smith


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

American TV personality. Currently host of "fake" news show.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Wild guess: Trevor Noah?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes it is Trevor.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

Whoopi Goldberg - that mouth gives it away.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes, she didn't change too much!  Just saw her in a Netflix movie, Girl, Interrupted.  She played a psychiatrist. She's always good.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

Both of these two brothers became performers, but one became much more famous than the other.


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Peter and Paul McCartney


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Canadian comedian, television personality, screenwriter, actor, producer, director and author, when he had a lot more hair.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

Any guesses?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Any guesses?


Howie Mandel


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

Deb, we're waiting for you in Guess the Character.


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2020)

Howie Mandel is correct.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Comedienne and actress, worked in TV skit comedy show in the 1960s and went on to star in movie comedies.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> Comedienne and actress, worked in TV skit comedy show in the 1960s and went on to star in movie comedies.
> 
> View attachment 129713


Shirley McLaine ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Not Shirley


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2020)

Brenda Vaccaro?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

No - guess again.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

Lily Tomlin ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Got it, hollydolly!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

Really?  I never would have recognized her.


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2020)

Actress - Golden Globe winner and Academy Award nominee, but never interrupt her.


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2020)

Anyone want to try this?


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

No idea. Sorry.


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2020)

Winona Ryder.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

*chic* is correct.


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> *chic* is correct.



She looks the same IMO.


----------

